# Uh Oh! MM Platy Help



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Soooo when I bought my Mickey Mouse Platy I thought I had 2 females and a male (which is what I asked.) Now, a month later, they've grown and its clear that I have 2 males! EEP! I know that keeping 2 males and 1 female is NOT a good idea, and that I should have 2 females at least for every male... But I really only wanted 3 platy fish in my 10gallon, so I'm not quite sure what to do! PetSmart will not take one of my males back, as it has been more than 1 week.


Soooo does anyone want a male Gold Mickey Mouse Platy?

I'm in Southern California, so local pickups or drop-offs would be ideal...


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

No really guys I need to rehome one of my males :C *debates posting something to craigslist*

Even if you know of anywhere that would take him that would be great. I don't want him to end up food D;


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I can probably take him. I have four girls but no boys >.< The person there had NO idea what she was doing. I'm not local though :< So he'd have to be shipped unfortunately.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Kithy said:


> I can probably take him. I have four girls but no boys >.< The person there had NO idea what she was doing. I'm not local though :< So he'd have to be shipped unfortunately.



I'm really not equipped to ship. Thanks for offering though ; u ; <3

Worst comes to worst I'll move him to my 3 gallon by himself and get another female.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Alrighty :3 gl!


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks n.n


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

SO I'm planning on moving the extra male MM Platy into my 1 gallon tank. Will that be ok for him or should I just leave him in the big 10 gallon and not worry about the 2:1 male:female ratio...


----------



## KellyFish (Jun 17, 2014)

I would love one but I am worried I have a male too 
One of my platys was pregnant and had 4 baby fish before dying.
I am not sure if I got a male or not (I asked for females)
Maybe you could get more females to even out the number?


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

KellyFish said:


> I would love one but I am worried I have a male too
> One of my platys was pregnant and had 4 baby fish before dying.
> I am not sure if I got a male or not (I asked for females)
> Maybe you could get more females to even out the number?



I have 2males 1 female. They don't seem to fight I just wanted to lower the pregnancy stress/rate for my female.

You can have a group of all males or a group of all females.
Its if you have a mixed-gender group that the ratio is 2females : 1male

Do you know how to sex your platy? They're pretty easy :3


----------



## KellyFish (Jun 17, 2014)

TheBlur said:


> I have 2males 1 female. They don't seem to fight I just wanted to lower the pregnancy stress/rate for my female.
> 
> You can have a group of all males or a group of all females.
> Its if you have a mixed-gender group that the ratio is 2females : 1male
> ...


OK, I didn't know that.
No, I don't know that, how do you sex a platy?
I would really like to know what genders I have.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

The females have "flag" or finned anal fins while the males have a more penile looking or spear-shaped anal fin. Sometimes it can be difficult to tell the difference on young fish who haven't fully developed their fins yet.


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

heck i would love him how close is texas to you haha


----------



## KellyFish (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

brian c said:


> heck i would love him how close is texas to you haha


LOL about 10 hours x u x I'm in california.


----------

